# irrigation to eye or flushing of eye



## terrij38 (Aug 2, 2010)

Could some one help with code for "washout" or flush/irrigate of the eye.

I have been told several things but would appreciate any and all suggustions
Thank you

Tj


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 3, 2010)

It was conveyed to me that this service is included in the E/M unless there were actual particles of debris which may support 65205 (i.e.)


----------



## halebill (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello Rebecca!

I'm glad I found this old response of yours. We are currently hashing out (again) the proper way, if any, to bill for the use of the Morgan Lens eye wash system. We know that the definition of code 65205 is _removal of foreign body, external eye; conjunctival superficial_. But that opens up new questions.

1. What method of removal must be performed? We have an Ingenix reference which states, "The physician picks the foreign body or mineral deposit from the conjunctiva with the side of a beveled edge of a needle." Is this the only valid method? 

2. In many cases, we are performing the eye flush due to a hazardous liquid which has been splashed into the eye. What constitutes "foreign body"? I have found medical dictionary definitions of foreign body which state, "any object or substance found in an organ or tissue in which it does not belong under normal circumstances..." 

Can you help me at all with this? Does a hazardous liquid in the eye constitute a foreign body, and does a foreign body have to be removed with the edge of a beveled edge of a needle in order to bill 65205? Thank you!


Bill Hale, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 11, 2011)

*Lay description of 65205*

Per Encoder Pro ...

*CPT 65205*
The physician picks the foreign body or mineral deposit from the conjunctiva with the side of the beveled edge of a needle (e.g., 65205). A small incision may be required to remove an embedded foreign body (e.g., 65210). In this case, the physician may cut a V-shaped incision to access the defect through a flap, or a straight incision may be made. The incision may penetrate the conjunctiva, but it does not penetrate the sclera. Generally, a slit lamp is used when removing any embedded foreign body. After the removal, the physician may apply a broad spectrum antibiotic and a moderate pressure patch over the closed lid for 24-48 hours. 


Doesn't sound to me as if eye wash will qualify to be coded as 65205.  Included in E/M service.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## halebill (Oct 11, 2011)

I didn't think so, just trying to give each side of the debate a fair shot. Thanks!


----------

